# Kennel Decking



## RailRoadRetrievers (Feb 4, 2004)

Does anyone use an flooring on top of their concrete slabs to get the dogs off the concete? Anyone recommend a product?


----------



## Hells Canyon (Nov 1, 2012)

My trainer puts the dogs on wooden pallets. When they are at home with me, they prefer the couch


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

I've used these for years. Very durable (but installed wall-to-wall, so dogs can't chew.)

http://www.kenneldeck.com/store/home.php?cat=249


----------

